# Hacking the talking gemmy pirate skull?



## tellnotales (Aug 18, 2012)

Where can I find a step by step hack tutorial for this? With detailed pictures of wiring? Plan to use existing motor


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out this thread for a good solution - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26340


----------

